# I have a cameo silhouette, I am ready to start with rhinestones. Where is the best place to order template paper for the Cameo.



## Harley1431 (Dec 13, 2011)

I have a cameo silhouette, looking for somewhere to buy template paper for rhinestones. Suggestions on where to order other than Silhouette store. 

Suggestions on where to order Rhinestones too.

I have browsed and researched the Sticky Flock, words about it will be helpful.

thanks.


----------



## NOPALITO24 (Jul 22, 2009)

Hello,

You might want to try to look into diff. software, for example IdesignR lite which will allow you to bring in/import many file types so that you can edit and convert to rhinestone templeates and you'll not be limited to just artwork from silhouette. basically your issue is the software limitations at the moment.


----------



## Blessed GiggleZ (Feb 13, 2012)

Rhinestones can be purchased @ Dazzling Designs & Apparel Inc. - Custom Rhinestone and Crystal heat transfers they are very reasonable especially if you set up a wholesale account with them!


----------



## spottraining (Apr 15, 2007)

With Silhouette Designer Edition You can import also from other formats. I made yesterday my first test from SVG file.
So - when You know how to use Inkscape - then You don't have any problems.


----------



## GHEENEE1 (Jan 8, 2007)

This place sells a lot of Cameo supplies Silhouette Cameo electronic cutting tool and supplies I use the SGS rhinestone template material. Mike


----------



## uglovdkg (Jan 3, 2012)

I've had my cameo for about 3 weeks now and I have yet to use it. I have the designer edition of the software and I've just been trying to figure that out. Like how to do a 2 color outline design. I also imported an SVG file from RhineStoneWorld but it imports off to the side and it's like the software locks up when trying to move the file. I have also been testing FairyCut. I like that better. But I really would like to be able to use Corel Draw with the macros. I've been reading but I haven't figures it out yet.


----------

